# 20% Off ALL Masks at FrightProps.com



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Hey everybody. We've got a sale on all of our masks running from February 13th to February 19th! Our masks are already marked down to a super low price, but with this discount you get some pretty insane deals.

The code is MASK20 and applies to any mask you find on our site.

http://www.frightprops.com/super-store/masks.html


We've also got a little thing going where if you share this image on Facebook, Twitter, or Pinterest, it enters you in to a drawing to win these four masks. So if you do so, please let us know and we'll add your name in the mix!









Head to our Facebook page for a full size image to repost.

Thanks everyone!

-Drew


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just placed an order.


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Just to clarify, enter the code in the Gift Certificate field!


----------



## Emi Vom (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice! A lot of great items!


----------

